# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: پیدا کردن مختصات (x,y) در C++‎

## hashemzadeh

سلام!
من دارم بازی دوز رو مینویسم تقریبا الگوریتم برنامه رو نوشتم ولیکن یرای قسمتی که کاربر یه خونه رو انتخاب میکنه و علامتی (مثلo) رو وارد میکنه نمیدونم چه جوری مختصات اون نقطه رو پیدا کنم.
ممنون می شم اگر کسی راهنمایی کنه!

----------


## khaf.ahmad

با() wherexآدرس ستون و با ()whereyآدرس محل فعلي مكان نما مشخص مي شود و با( gotoxy(x,yمكان نما را به محل مورد نظر ببريد

----------


## badeh67

سلام عذر می خوام که می پرسم چه جوری باهاش کار میکنن 
مثلا من می خوام تو اجرا با استفاده از کلیدای اروکی ستاره چاپ کنم مثلا دکمه بالاییو که میزنم ستاره به سمت بالا چپ و راست و پایین چاپ شن ستاره ها در ادامه ی هم چاپ شن

----------

